# Chattanooga Retriever Club 5/12-14/06-starting #s



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The Chattanooga Retriever Club will be holding its spring field trial May 12-14 at the Hiwassee Refuge off of US Hwy 60 in Birchwood, TN.

Look for it to be listed on Entry Express within the next 48 hours.

Email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Keith Griffith
FTS/CRC


----------



## Erik Gawthorpe (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Keith:
I should be there to help work the trial with you.

Thanks for putting it on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I may come to and can help in the Qual... Don't count on me JUST yet. But if I'm there, I'd be glad to help marshal or whatever.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

kristie said:


> I may come to and can help in the Qual...


may??, you better be there, if not you could be in serious jeopardy of losing your RTFette status, Dr. Ed's judging and he expects quality marshalling :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Ed said:


> kristie said:
> 
> 
> > I may come to and can help in the Qual...
> ...


REALLY? Wow... Part of it depends on cash flow. I'm broke as a joke right now -- you know that vet school crap. I want to run some of my personal dogs in it and I do have some clients that want to run. Just have to do the MATH! 

-Kristie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Kristie, I usually marshall both the minor stakes just to facillitate getting them done and getting pro dogs in and out with the Open and Am.....but I sure could use a hand here and there if you're able! We NEVER have too much help, as you well know.

I say that 'cause I would rather you spend your time running the dogs and not sweating any extra duties, unless you're absolutely free to do so. If you are great, if you're not, you know how to handle a clipboard as well as anybody I know!  Thanks for the offer!

Keith


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The event is now on Entry Express and may be entered.

We look forward to seeing you!

Keith Griffith


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Event closes Wednesday (5/3) night.....

kg


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Shhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

I just looked at my schedule and I think I can come. So if I'm there, Keith, just let me know what you need help with...

-K


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Roger that! Thanks a TON!

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With the DJIA ending in .77 on Tuesday, 5/9, the starting numbers are as follows:

LIMITED: 64 entries, starting number is 13.

AMATEUR: 63 entries, starting number is 14.

See you all this weekend! 

Keith Griffith, FTS


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

K G said:


> Kristie, I usually marshall both the minor stakes just to facillitate getting them done and getting pro dogs in and out with the Open and Am.....but I sure could use a hand here and there if you're able! We NEVER have too much help, as you well know.
> 
> I say that 'cause I would rather you spend your time running the dogs and not sweating any extra duties, unless you're absolutely free to do so. If you are great, if you're not, you know how to handle a clipboard as well as anybody I know!  Thanks for the offer!
> 
> Keith


Hey Keith, I'm still game to help, but I'd rather have you marshal because you know where everyone needs to be better than I would. But whatever you can use help with -- like line marshalling or whatever, I'd be glad to do. I only have the four dogs.

Now, on that note... Does anyone going to the event (including you Keith although I know you'll be busy) mind giving me a cell number I could call to get the status of the derby Friday night? I wouldn't mind sleeping past 6am for one day this year. LOL

Thanks

-K


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> I wouldn't mind sleeping past 6am for one day this year. LOL


Blasphemy :!:  

Angie


----------

